# Fenetre sauvegarde iCloud indésirable



## ronparchita (2 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, je viens de mettre à jour BIG SUR et mon IOS et je découvre un problème ennuyeux. Comme ça a rapport à la sauvegarde de l'iPhone, j'ai choisi ce fil.
Je connecte mon MBP à Internet via mon iPhone (quand ça fonctionne, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas, parce que je suis en montagne).
Comme chaque fois, établir la connection est assez fastidieux et prend beaucoup de temps, je laisse souvent l'iPhone en connection USB et en connection Wifi. Régulièrement, BIG SOUR déclenche la sauvegarde de l'iPhone sur l'ordi, (je préfère) et avant ça se faisait sans que je doive y préter attention. Maintenant, chaque fois je vois apparaître une fenêtre qui me demande : Voulez-vous chiffrer les sauvegardes de "votre" iphone ? et dessous, Si vous n'effectuez pas le chiffrement, les sauvegardes ne comprendront pas de données sensibles. Si vous restaurez un appareil à partir d'une sauvegarde, vos données santé (je n'en stocke pas), Homekit (je ne sais pas ce que c'est et je ne m'en sers pas) et vos mots de passe enregistrés seront perdus. (M'en fiche ! j'ai Bitwarden)
Dessous un carré à cocher : ne plus m'avertir (je ne comprend pas ce que ça va faire, est-ce que ça va chiffrer, est-ce que ça ne va pas le faire, je n'en sait rien. Dessous j'ai un bouton bleu : "chiffrer les sauvegardes", dessous : "ne pas chiffrer (je clic, mais chaque fois ça revient)", et "en savoir plus".
En savoir plus, ça dit que ça ne chiffrera pas si je ne le demande pas.
C'est agaçant que ça revienne tout le temps.
Ce qui est aussi agaçant, c'est que ça ouvre une grande fenêtre, colonne grise à gauche qui dit "favoris" et dessous "iCloud"
dessous encore "iCloud drive"
dessous, "documents",
dessous "bureau",
Ensuite 
"Emplacement", 
dessous "Imac de moi", c'est sélectionné,
Dessous mon disque externe de sauvegarde
Et dessous "Tag"
et dessous chaque couleur

Colonne de droite, pour iMac de moi, j'ai mon "disque de sauvegarde",
Dessous "mon HD du MBP"
et dessous "Réseau"

Ce matin j'avais plus d'une dizaine de ces fenêtres qui s'empilaient et que j'ai dû fermer une à une d'un clic sur le bouton rouge en haut à gauche.

Je voudrais bien que ça s'arrête, mais je ne veux surtout pas coder mes infos parce que je suis quasiment sûr d'oublier le MdP et que ça m'ennuirait beaucoup.

Que puis-je faire pour que ça s'arrête ?  Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------

